# Hi Eric.....



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hey there, it's just me, your little country buddy, Megan.....Well, I did the oatmeal thing yesterday morning. BOY have I paid for it today! Seriously! Ok the thing is this: I have had two good bm's today(can't believe I'm telling this stuff)and that's a really odd thing considering I've been very constipated lately, but I figure it's the oatmeal kind of helping things along. But I could do without the stabbing pain in my lower gut! It's gas of course, but like I've complained of before, it is just kind of trapped in there and I get very aggravated and say to myself "NO MORE OATMEAL!!"







I've had to cancel appointments today and I've used my heating pad most of the time. Anyway, I really just wanted to say "Hey" to ya and let you know that I will be checking into the hypno thing soon...Now, reply back and tell me to give the oatmeal another chance!







Megan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Megan, I am glad your trying the oatmeal. In the begining because your diet is messed up a little, you may run into some pain or discomfort as your body adjusts to new foods. It is good that it helped the bowel movements. Its a trade off a little in the begining, if your c and you eat a fatty food it can make you go but also can perhaps start a cramp, but as your body adjusts this should get better. Try making some of these changes when you don't have to work perhaps.Then give it a little time and see how it goes. I will post some more info here for you as well.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Megan, have you tried Miralax?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Nope.I suggested it to my doc some time ago, but she wasn't familiar with it and wanted me to try the Citurcel. So I did, with very poor results. Made things much worse and I drank tons of water with it. Cement in my colon, that's what it was like.I'm going to be out and about today, so I believe that I will run by her office and ask her if she'll write me a scrip for the Miralax. It is by prescription only right?I will try and find more info. on here about the miralax, but I've heard good things about it so far.Thanks Eric,Megan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Megan, let me know how your doing. Here is some information on miralax. It might help. http://www.gicare.com/pated/Miralax.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hey Eric,Thanks for the information on the Miralax.I am still doing the oatmeal, but am seeing no results, yet. I did eat a bit more than usual this morning, it was just so good I couldn't put it down! You see, I am starving! I have eaten the oatmeal for about 3 or 4 days now and believe me, that's a record for me. I have the major *torn up* belly, but hopefully I will hold out long enough for the fiber to really start doing it's job. It's a whole juggling act really. Just trying to figure which fiber foods to begin with and how much to start off with. It's difficult really. I had cut myself off of all fiber and now the re-introduction of it is really hard on my bowel. I think I'll continue with the oatmeal for awhile and maybe try some cooked carrots along the way. Thanks for the push in the right direction(hopefully).....I should be ordering the tapes soon. I'm anxious to get started on that. Well, thanks again Eric.....Megan


----------

